# DFDS dicount - only Calais - security?



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I have just received a DFDS discount offer of 20% for this year for MHs and caravans, but only for Dover-Calais route, not Dunkirk.

Is this a reaction to the news report of a MHomer finding 3 'stowaways' after a brief stop near Calais?

For a long time I have been advocating the use of Dunkirk as being safer, and 20% would not tempt me to Calais, as Dunkirk is also more convenient for us.

Geoff


----------

